# Black Water Guitar Co. epic build!



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok guys I know I have been making threads on here about a custom build for a while now and I have finally made my decision and here it goes the specs are as followed.

body- s series inspired- arched top but with the s series contours on the back and thinness of an s series the edges should come out to be about 3/4"
top- book matched quilt maple top
finish- natural back and sides, with deep wine red burst
body wood- mahogany
neck- 5pc flame maple neck through
headstock- reversed esp nt7 with matching quilt cap
binding- ivory neck, headstock, and body
neck profile- same as my kxk sii2 with same heel profile too
fretboard- pale moon ebony
fretboard radius- 20"
frets- stainless jumbo
pickups- bare knuckle warpigs with battle worn Gold covers!
bridge- hipshot fixed
tuners- sperzel
strap locks- dunlop recessed
control and input layout- same as an s series but with 3 way toggle instead of blade switch
hardware color- gold
side inlays- black blocks with luminlay dots
top inlay- clock gears
inlay material- copper, brass, and aluminum

now here are some pictures of the finish I am going for, the pale moon boards to choose from( I wanted something kind of plain due to the inlay), and the mock up of the inlay.

I have to say that Aaron is one of the coolest dudes I have dealt with, great communication, and his willingness to do something he hasn't done before! I must have talked to him for about an hour just discussing everything to make sure i get exactly what I want! So get ready for this build! I'm making my deposit on Friday. And the estimated build time is 8 months which isn't too bad.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 2, 2013)

MORE BLACK WATER BUILLLDSSss, WOOOOO.

Also, S shape + that finish + PME... hnnnng.


Edit: Whoa, I want to see how that inlay works out.


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> MORE BLACK WATER BUILLLDSSss, WOOOOO.
> 
> Also, S shape + that finish + PME... hnnnng.
> 
> ...



I know it's going to be pretty epic right? This guitar is going to be guitar of the year! And I love how excited Aaron is about this too, it makes me feel really fucking awesome about doing this.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 2, 2013)

looking forwards to it!! and I love that Suhr


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

God I can't stop looking at those fretboards they're sex!


----------



## Watty (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats on the inlay choice, was thinking about something similar for my second. I'm 35 or 36, so odds are they'll be built as part of the same "run."


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> Congrats on the inlay choice, was thinking about something similar for my second. I'm 35 or 36, so odds are they'll be built as part of the same "run."



Wait is that where you are in the waiting list? And are you saying our guitars will be in the same run? Also how do you like your bwg?


----------



## Watty (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, I believe that's the number he shot my way several days ago. And Aaron builds in pseudo batches, so if you just placed your order recently, odds are they'll be built at the same time or close to it. Keep in mind my current BWCG was like #12 or 13...

And I haven't received it yet, there was a dud truss rod, so he had to take the FB off and replace it. Should be shipping next week. NGD to follow...


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn that sucks. I can't wait to see it. I think he might have told me about it. And I just placed my order today and I'm making my deposit in Friday.


----------



## Watty (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I know...if you want pictures though, just hit up his Facebook page or my build thread. And based on the time of order, I'd say my guess was on the money as far as build order...


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm...I didn't know Aaron did inlays. Damnit, my wallet hurts!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 2, 2013)

The gear cluster at the high frets wouldn't be able to turn because of the gears that meet around the 20th fret. 

And the small ones at the 4th might be brushing teeth as well.

Nitpicky details aside, I applaud all the specs here, especially the use of metal for the inlays.


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Hmm...I didn't know Aaron did inlays. Damnit, my wallet hurts!



Yeah he says he wants to try and give Dylan a run for his money and I believe with this design that is very possible.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 2, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> The gear cluster at the high frets wouldn't be able to turn because of the gears that meet around the 20th fret.
> 
> And the small ones at the 4th might be brushing teeth as well.
> 
> Nitpicky details aside, I applaud all the specs here, especially the use of metal for the inlays.



I'm really glad I'm not the only one that noticed that 

Looks nice though!


----------



## a curry (Jan 2, 2013)

Are we really going to go there? I just wanted an inlay that is going to look sick. Not be functionally correct. Lol


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking forward to it. No doubt that Blackwater puts out some great looking stuff but the almost-something-recognizable body shape throws me off. The uncanny gap effect. It'll be cool to see something S-shape-ish.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 3, 2013)

That inlay will be sex. Looking forward to how this turns out


----------



## a curry (Jan 3, 2013)

narad said:


> Looking forward to it. No doubt that Blackwater puts out some great looking stuff but the almost-something-recognizable body shape throws me off. The uncanny gap effect. It'll be cool to see something S-shape-ish.



Gap effect?


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2013)

a curry said:


> Gap effect?



Well there's just this term, I know it from robotics but I've also seen it applied to horror films, though I'm not sure it's exact origin. The "acceptance" of an android (as judged by a human interactor) will increase as its appearance and movements more closely resemble human characteristics, but only up to a point. At that point, when it's extremely close but just subtly different, it gets really creepy really fast and acceptability drops sharply - that's the gap (-or valley, as I've now grabbed the wiki link). For me the standard shape sits in the uncanny valley of RGs or Blackmachine. It becomes easier to view it as a deformed version of a more familiar shape than a unique shape of its own. So I'm not meaning to rant on shape originality, and looking forward to your build because it might not illicit these effect from me.

Uncanny valley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## a curry (Jan 3, 2013)

Ahhh got it.


----------



## Aghasura (Jan 3, 2013)

can't wait for mine, which should be done in March or April, I believe! He's good, that guy.


----------



## Watty (Jan 4, 2013)

And are you sure that you want to go with the PME board? Since your inlay will utilize Copper and Brass among other things, I think the wood tones are almost going to help hide the inlay. I totally think that going with a really dark ebony would allow for a better contrast. Light could be cool too, but red is a pretty in your face color, so having the lighter board might set it off too much....

Regardless, I'm sure it'll turn out great either way, but figured you might not be opposed to having people to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## a curry (Jan 4, 2013)

I understand what you mean, but Aaron and I have talked extensively about this and we both agree that this color combination is going to be perfect. Because I'm going for a pme board with nearly no black and has one that he has to send me a picture of. And I'm going for subtle beauty.


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

Deposit made! So it's official!


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome! This inspired me to make a quick final change in specs on mine to get a more elaborate inlay than my originally planned offset dots. xD


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> Awesome! This inspired me to make a quick final change in specs on mine to get a more elaborate inlay than my originally planned offset dots. xD



Nice what is your idea for your inlay?


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

Update! here is the mock up, and here are the fret boards that i have to choose from because the first batch isnt big enough for a seven string.






well im thinking about using the 2nd-4th. im open for opinions too with which one to choose.


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

here is the flamed maple neck billet.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 5, 2013)

You're going to have to upload the pics elsewhere, they won't show up for people since they're technically attached to your gmail account (I assume).

Also, as for my inlay, secret for now. It shouldn't be long before it happens though since my build is pretty much done, I do believe.


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

is that better?


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 5, 2013)

a curry said:


> is that better?



Yep! Mockup looks great. As for the board, I really like how dark and 'focused' the black line is on the 4th one!


----------



## nutsock (Jan 5, 2013)

That inlay is going to be badass!


----------



## a curry (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks dude I'm really hoping this turns out the way we think it will


----------



## Watty (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't say I'm a fan of the shape of the body or headstock, but that inlay....umphf.


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally think the body and headstock are pretty sweet, especially put together. I'm slightly skeptical on how it's going to look with the finish and inlays. It's either going to mindblowingly awesome or awkward looking. I trust that Aaron knows what he's doing though and will definitely pull it off no problem.


----------



## Watty (Jan 5, 2013)

Says the guy who loves the "S" body style...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2013)

I, too, worry the FB will be too busy with the streaking of the wood and such an involved inlay. That being said, this is a Daemoness-level inlay. Great choice!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just placed my order as well.
Can't.freakin.wait.


----------



## a curry (Jan 6, 2013)

Hell yeah I'm waiting for some "wetted" down pictures of the flamed maple, and for him to print out the inlay to actual size and lay it beside a few of the pme boards that I like so I can get a better idea of what it's going to look like.


----------



## a curry (Jan 8, 2013)

So I've been doing some thinking and I'm considering simplifying the inlay to either the cluster at the top of the neck or just a different cluster around the 12th fret because I really love the look of the "busy" pme boards. Any opinions are welcome. Plus I too am kind of concerned that it would look to busy or that everything would get lost if I did the full inlay.


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 11, 2013)

Take the drawing and edit it in paint. Take a little bit of the design out at a time in different sections. Give yourself a real good idea if you fancy something less busier. I'm thinking it PME might not be the best fingerboard to contrast with such a detailed inlay design. Thats just me. I like my highly figured finger boards plain to show the figure. The figure of the PME might distract the eyes from the inlay design some.


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 11, 2013)

definitely take pic and do some editing if you have doubts or unsure.


----------



## a curry (Jan 11, 2013)

I've already changed the design to something only around the 12th fret and the pme board I'm using has an open spot with no black right around that area. I will be posting pics soon of all the wood that I have chosen, I just have to upload them.


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 11, 2013)

Whats taking so long?! LOL


----------



## a curry (Jan 11, 2013)

Too lazy to get on my computer lol.


----------



## a curry (Jan 11, 2013)

here are the pics of the wetted top and neck and the pme board.




]


----------



## iloki (Jan 11, 2013)

dat wood!


----------



## Watty (Jan 11, 2013)

The first picture wasn't all that flattering, but the second shows off the orientation of a possible top better. Tight curl at the bottom and then it opens up at you'd move up the body. The voids should be where the pups are, so not too visible there either. Aaron's going to do some killer work with this piece!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 11, 2013)

That wood is so sexy!


----------



## a curry (Jan 11, 2013)

Fo sho! Now I'm just waiting for the new inlay idea.


----------



## a curry (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok here is the final inlay idea! I really think this is going to tie the whole thing together perfectly!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 13, 2013)

^You can't really link to an attachment that's in your own gmail account, which at a glance it looks like you did.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jan 13, 2013)

Are there stringers in that neck? It looks like very thin strips of something between the maple, but I can't tell if its just the uneven layers of the wood. Otherwise, I'm only counting three pieces to that neck...


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful curl in that wood. Guitar is going to look awesome.


----------



## a curry (Jan 13, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^You can't really link to an attachment that's in your own gmail account, which at a glance it looks like you did.


Is that better? I keep forgetting about that.


OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Are there stringers in that neck? It looks like very thin strips of something between the maple, but I can't tell if its just the uneven layers of the wood. Otherwise, I'm only counting three pieces to that neck...


no its actually three billets that are tied together and he hasn't taken them apart yet, I should only need one of those pieces to make my neck.


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 13, 2013)

To me, that looks a lot better, the design doesnt look "forced". Great detail in the inlay itself. Looks like it belongs there.


----------



## a curry (Jan 13, 2013)

BHuard75 said:


> To me, that looks a lot better, the design doesnt look "forced". Great detail in the inlay itself. Looks like it belongs there.


thanks i totally agree. also it has a meaning behind it instead of just something on the fret board!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2013)

Very cool! Love that inlay design.


----------



## quoenusz (Jan 14, 2013)

That's a very nice inlay!


----------



## a curry (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'm really happy with the "time waits for no one" idea that I had. That alone makes it so much more interesting since the inlay has a meaning behind it.

Now Aaron and I are looking for a piece of either quilted or flamed mahogany for the back of the body... I will be posting pictures of that when we find one. Any help with locating some would be very much appreciated also. Thanks.


----------



## Watty (Jan 14, 2013)

Check ebay seller "dadsixteen" or something like that. I haven't bought from him, but he's in Cali (close to Aaron) and has flamed mahogany from time to time. You're going to pay for it though...


----------



## a curry (Jan 20, 2013)

So I have found the piece of figured mahogany for the body, here is a picture of it, I will have better pictures when Aaron gets it. Its the 3rd one in from the left.


----------



## Watty (Jan 21, 2013)

Atta Boy, Gilmer!


----------



## a curry (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn straight


----------



## a curry (Jan 28, 2013)

@ Watty, how are you liking your black water? This goes for everyone else who owns one.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Khoi (Jan 28, 2013)

I still love mine very much 

can't wait for my 6-string too!


----------



## Watty (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm digging it. Placed an order for #2 a few weeks back.


----------



## a curry (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks guys any sound clips?


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a couple covers with my Black Water on my youtube channel: Brian Nguyen - YouTube

or if anyone is interested, I might do an in-depth review of my guitar


----------



## a curry (Jan 29, 2013)

Please do! I need something to hold me over till I get mine!


----------



## a curry (Jan 29, 2013)

Also just checked out the video's, sick dude! It just makes me want mine even more...


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd second a video. Good to have more info out there.


----------



## a curry (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I'm waiting for Aaron to get me some pictures of the mahogany today, also I have decided to go with natural body and headstock binding and flamed maple binding around the fret board. I'm pretty sure that is the last change I'm going to be making.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you using his pickups?


----------



## a curry (Feb 2, 2013)

No a custom set of bare knuckle warpigs.


----------



## a curry (Feb 4, 2013)

I was browsing the Bay the other day and i came across this little jem that is going to be used for the top!










Also here are the pictures of the mahogany when Aaron got it.










this will probably be the last update for a while, now that i have all of the stuff needed for this.


----------

